#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  راهنمای در مورد کنترل کردن کامپیوتر از راه دور

## سفیر امید

با سلام ایا مدار یا دستگاهی وجود دارد که بتوان با اون کامپیوتر رو کنترلدار کنیم وبشه به وسیله اون به عنوان مثال برنامه kmpleyr را اجرا کرده و یا کیس رو خاموش کنیم در صورت اوکی بودن لطفا نقشه مدار را دوستان اعلام فرمایند ویا همچین مداری به صورت اماده واسه فروش هست یا نه ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## reza_rojin

بله هست
اما کاملش دستگاه مدیا سنتر که با وصل کردنش به کیس و داشتن یک ریموت کامل شما میتونید تمام کارهایی که با موس رو انجام میدید انجام بدید

https://books.google.com/books?id=rJ...%D8%B1&f=false

----------

